# Baileigh wood lathe owners; your opinion



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

I am looking to up grade my old Delta 12" lathe to either a 16" or 18" capacity lathe.
I stopped by the Baileigh showroom today (in Ontario, CA.). They had several woodworking machines but only one wood lathe (18×40"). They did not have the 18×47 sized lathe that I am interested in purchasing. The little I found about Baileigh is that they are identical to Grizzly lathes. If you own a Baileigh lathe I would be interested in your review or comments. Thanks.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a little one, maybe 22"?? Have had it for 2 or 3 years and I like it for small projects. So far, so good. It is made in China like everything else.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Think have to check lathe specs when comparing Baileigh & Grizzly wood lathes. Actually think their 18" x 40" lathe looks lot better even though cost more. I did not see any difference between 1847 lathes giving both a quick scan. There are many reviews online for the G0733 lathe.

http://www.baileigh.com/heavy-duty-wood-lathe-wl-1840vs
http://www.baileigh.com/media/uploads/manuals/WL-1840VS.pdf

Baileigh 18" x 47"
http://www.baileigh.com/variable-speed-wood-lathe-wl-1847vs
http://www.baileigh.com/media/uploads/manuals/WL-1847VS.pdf

Grizzly G0733
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Heavy-Duty-Wood-Lathe-18-x-47-/G0733
http://cdn2.grizzly.com/specsheets/g0733_ds.pdf

Good luck with either lathe.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I have a Grizz 0733 And so far I love it. Comparing the specs Bill linked to above, I dont immediately see any difference except the color of the legs. That said, I'd save the $400 and buy other goodies you're gonna want for it.


----------

